# Which LSP should I use on the Golf? YOU decide!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not sure what to top the Golf with, so I thought I'd let DW decide, then I'll protect it over this coming week, and post pics up - I need to get my Pressed Plates from Elite on too!

So, which would you go for, and why?

Also, do we think we'll see a difference from whatever is used...?

Russ.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Russ get some Crystal Rock on your Golf 

After all that wet sanding at KDS it deserves the best


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

IanG said:


> Russ get some Crystal Rock on your Golf
> 
> After all that wet sanding at KDS it deserves the best


You'd go for it over Vintage Ian?

Russ.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

C1.

Purely because you have the perfect surface. 

You don't need any kind of filling and you don't need to be re-applying. It will be easier to wash too. 

By re-applying wax, you will risk re-introducing just a few scratches. nobody is perfect. 

C1 will effectively wrap your car in a layer of glass and make it hydrophobic.

Unless the car is a garage queen, you want best durability and lowest maintenance = C1.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Russ,

I thought you were going to trial a few different LSP's on your Golf? 

With your paintwork now in the best possible wet sanded condition you will be better placed to judge subtle differences between different products and this would allow you to make informed recommendations to clients. :thumb:

I would do a few side by side panels with each product you intend to offer so you have first hand experience of each and can show these to potential and future clients. This would allow them to see the LSP's you recommend and allow them to choose. 

Alan W


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Zaino!

It just looks 'different'.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

I think there will be very minimal difference as the finish is allready superior. I would go for Opti-Coat 2.0, as it's long term coating and it's excelent marr resistance will aid you to keep that finish for a long time. You can always wax over OC but the wax wont bond that great.

If you don't like long term protection, then i would be after quality glaze (maybe prima amigo) + menzerna powerlock + crystal rock


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

GTechniq C1 to n/s panels and wheels...

Optimum Opti Coat 2.0 to o/s panels and wheels...

Zaino to bonnet roof and boot...

Sorry to chuck this in the mix Russ but i thought as you have perfectly prepared paint it would be a great time to try it:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I still say all of them!!! 

it's a great chance for test, plus a chance to prove, one way or another if LSPs actually add anything to a finish of a car....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> You'd go for it over Vintage Ian?
> 
> Russ.


How much wax have you got

To be honest you've got the golf looking so good whatever LSP you use it will look good


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I could do all of them I suppose... I doubt the differences are big enough to spoil the overall look. However, I'm conscious that different panels may react differently, but I agree, it would be a good test.

No prep products either, just IPA wipedown.

However, if you choose just ONE which would it be?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

There's an early surge for Zaino from silent voters!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I could do all of them I suppose... I doubt the differences are big enough to spoil the overall look. However, I'm conscious that different panels may react differently, but I agree, it would be a good test.
> 
> No prep products either, just IPA wipedown.
> 
> However, if you choose just ONE which would it be?


Vintage... only because I have a wee sample pot I am waiting to use

:thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

C1 or Vintage.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Voted


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Opti-coat 2.0, but get someone well familiar with it's use to apply it if you're not! I'd be proctecting that beutiful perfectly flat paint the best I could.

Then put what ever wax on you like! Something deep and wet!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Zymol Vintage, mainly because it does what no other wax can achieve. 

From what I saw on Alan's Golf its amazing, I have never seen a wax finish like this. 

Crystal rock is just a bit "sealant" style for me not overly impressed at the price tag for what you get also saw this on Alans R32.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

I voted for Zaino purely on my own experiences and results... biased decision maybe and i havent had to pleasure of trying such uber waxes as the ones you listed. I havent tried the other sealant products either but i've never felt the need to getting what i want from the Z2 system.

It would be interesting to use a range, as Cueball said it would be nice to then be in a position to show punters what the products look like and behave like on the car. 

Maybe Zaino down one side, C1 down to other, Opticoat on the back, Crystal Rock on the roof and Vintage on the bonnet.

I missed Desire out as i have no idea where that sits within the range of products you listed... maybe use that on the bumpers?

Be awesome to be in that position though :thumb:

Nige


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

JJ_ said:


> Zymol Vintage, mainly because it does what no other wax can achieve.


In what sense?

I voted for it too btw.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

With your paint that perfect, it has to be a base of Opti Seal or C1 then your wax or sealant over the top. Looking forward to seeing some pictures!


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Get some Auto Finesse Desire on it, such an exclusive wax deserves to be on a perfect prepped car.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

A different lsp on each panel and then everyone would find out if some of these things are worth it or if it's just hype. Could also put an everyday wax on aswell to compare.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> < what cueball said> ....... Could also put an everyday wax on aswell to compare.


EFA



:lol:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Desire - brilliant showcase for the wax of the moment!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> Desire - brilliant showcase for the wax of the moment!


We've only heard what a select few think about it though. Surely a side by side test would be beneficial


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Ns1980 said:


> Desire - brilliant showcase for the wax of the moment!


The wax no one can buy


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

I like the idea of C1/Optiseal then one of the carnaubas over the top.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> We've only heard what a select few think about it though. Surely a side by side test would be beneficial


I thought the same at first, but then thought -

Who would benefit from a side by side test - nobody could say 'that's the wax I want, I'll go and buy it'....and how could we really compare it as it doesn't have a price so we couldn't really make informed decisions (we all factor in 'value' after all)

Only my personal opinion of course, and if Russ chooses a side by side it'd still be great :thumb:

(I have a pot of Desire so would love to see other peoples experiences)


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> I thought the same at first, but then thought -
> 
> Who would benefit from a side by side test - nobody could say 'that's the wax I want, I'll go and buy it'....and how could we really compare it as it doesn't have a price so we couldn't really make informed decisions (we all factor in 'value' after all)
> 
> ...


We would find out if it was worth hearing about it day in, day out at least :lol::lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Carpride TFF wax I reckon.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Once the paintwork is perfect, I mean at the point where you're so happy. Get C1 on it.

Even if you really want to top it with something including glazes and waxes C1 will still have the base protection, especially on Black. I cannot recommend the product enough Russ. 

My car has never ever looked so clean for so long. Then top with something lovely and super wet to show off the Black. Desire I don't know much about but it could be the answer.

 Happy to help. Can't wait to see future shots of it.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

LitchfieldAndy said:


> In what sense?
> 
> I voted for it too btw.


Good man, well mainly for the reason that it is a bit special to use. It makes the paintwork appear wet, the depth is very good, lasts a while, the looks are unmatched IMHO by any other wax out there.

Many of the high end waxes look like a glass coating, I like a wax to be warm and allow the hues of colour to come through something that vintage does very well.

Im going out on a limb here and wouldnt use c1 or optiseal as I think it will affect Zymol Vintage.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I reckon your lovely AF desire Russ. I was going to say get some Wolf's BW on there, but such an exclusive wax would be right at home on your lovely Golf!


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

C1 or opticoat as you cannot afford to polish it anymore. Also if you coat it you can also apply a wax when you are bored


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Russ, it might be a good idea to do a durability test on all of the six options available, see how they fare in the winter months, each section of the car has a different product, plus it would be nice to see the shine factors after the car has been done, but more importantly durability.

You've got six great products there, i would give my arm and leg for those, so do a test on here, would be great if you can do that Russ.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

C1 topped with CR or Desire would be my choice, which is what I will be using shortly


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Gonna be different n say Vintage.

Don't know why, just fancy it.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

C1 and then a wax if it takes your fancy to have such over the top .

so my vote C1 and higher end wax for the best possible durabitly

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Ive voted c1, but tbh what ever you put onit aint going to make it any better as its there. Flaweless :thumb: Its just a protectant now


----------



## Janaindw (Sep 17, 2011)

If the paint is perfected after a lot of hard work opticoat or c1 since its permanent. Half and half on the car?
Why waste ur hard work with a coat of waxes and sealants? 
Since its winter also can test these coatings?
If u still want to keep Playing with the paint then 
All other lsps on top of opticoat or c1 to let us all know how it performs? 
So best of both worlds - ur car protected plus reviews without worries and being finicky with the paint after so much of wrk has gone into correcting it.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

My vote went to C1, you have a perfect base for it.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Opticoat for me, protect all your hard work.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

C1 then wax to get the best protection and looks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

C1 is winning then... 

Surprised to see the Swissvax at the bottom!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

IanG said:


> To be honest you've got the golf looking so good whatever LSP you use it will look good





The Cueball said:


> I still say all of them!!!
> 
> it's a great chance for test, plus a chance to prove, one way or another if LSPs actually add anything to a finish of a car....


I agree!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

RussZS said:


> C1 is winning then...
> 
> Surprised to see the Swissvax at the bottom!


Seen too much of crystal rock lately I guess. I Want to see how desire looks! If you would rather the durability of C1 then go for it, it will also help keep the flawless finish as it helps prevent swirls!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Maybe C1 then Desire?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

2nd thought Russ would be why not try Lee,s ceramishield as that would add 2 of the microns that you have taken off. Its not had a big review done yet i believe so it might be time to give it a review:thumb: Im sure Lee will let you have a sample. And he goes live soon on here so it would be a nice time for it to be done.

Also its the new kid on the block of the super sealants and we have already seen the rest.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's a good idea Chilly but the list could grow and grow - these are just what I already have to hand, and I may be doing this tonight!

Russ.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Flawless finish already best to keep it looking its best.
Read only good things about ceramishield


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

After all that hard work mate the Golf desreves the Crystal Rock mate :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

As most have said, if the paint work is flawless I w personally would use a lont term sealant, i.e C1, then you can still use anything else over the top if you so wish.

my vote was C1 :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> C1 topped with CR or Desire would be my choice, which is what I will be using shortly





RussZS said:


> Maybe C1 then Desire?


Thats my call Russ, or CR in place of Desire.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

C1 then... 

I need to warm my unit up then! It could be a long night


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

As i've heard of c1 and opticoat being almost like a second layer of laquer, i would go for them as your surface is now blemish free.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Maybe C1 then Desire?


That would be great, or how about c1 all over and do half the car in desire on top to see if waxing over c1 boosts gloss or appearance?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd give C1 followed by something like Vintage a go, I don't think I've ever seen it done so it would be interesting to see how well it works. Super Sealants like C1 tend to have quite a glassy look which is good for general glossiness but it's not the same as the deep wet look you get from a high quality boutique wax, with this combo you should get the best of both worlds, the look of vintage with the durability of C1.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

To answer this question thoughtfully, I would first have to have more information about how you use the vehicle, and what aesthetic characteristics you find most appealing? What are you trying to achieve? The way I look at it you have a few very expensive boutique beauty waxes at one end of the scale, and a permanent sealant at the other, with a 'Super Sealant' and an acrylic sealant as a compromise somewhere in between. 

If it were MY wetsanded, jeweled, Black VW Golf GTi I was detailing (Price no object), I would probably pick SV Crystal Rock over a couple layers of Zaino. I've seen this combination used on the showroom section of this forum before, and it is possibly the most stunning combo I have ever seen. However, this is not about what's best for me, it's about making a decision that is best for you. With the product selection you've listed, I can understand why you are struggling to pick one; they're all excellent! I think at this point you just need to decide whether you want ultimate beauty with more involvement, or ultimate protection with limited maintenance. 

Hopefully this helps, though based upon the current scores GTechniq C1 is the winner, with Auto-Finesse Desire trailing close behind. 

Steampunk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ceramishield?..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

C1 gets my vote, just picked up a bottle of c1 can't wait to try it out... Why not stick a layer of desire on top for looks, perfect combo for perfect paint.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Just my thoughts but why do people put a wax over C1? 

C1 is one of the best coatings around and needs nothing on top in my opinion. Adding a sacrificial wax layer will only loose the exceptional beading and sheeting qualities of C1. :wall:

C1 *or* a high end wax, but not both would be my advice. 

Alan W


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Just my thoughts but why do people put a wax over C1?
> 
> C1 is one of the best coatings around and needs nothing on top in my opinion. Adding a sacrificial wax layer will only loose the exceptional beading and sheeting qualities of C1. :wall:
> 
> ...


i will email you 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I would say Desire.

You can read some review/opinions about every other product but Desire will always be a bit mysterious and due to it's very limited number, amount of useful info compared to other products will never be the same, well unless AF decide in future to release Desire on mass market.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

C1 gets my vote too.

You've got the paintwork to the stage whereby all you need is to add the protection element. 
C1 is the most durable out of your list & will also offer you a degree of protection from wash marring etc.

'X'months down the line if you feel the need to apply a layer of wax for whatever reason then you're not going to need to need to do any prep beforehand:thumb:

I'm of the belief that if you decide to put different LSP's on different panels you'll not notice any difference in the visual look, only water behaviour and obviously durability of said LSP's.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

To be fair, I will hopefully be using C1 more and more so I do need to understand how it behaves over time to 'get behind' it as it were

I'll see which as most votes on the 22nd and go from there. I'll be applying the winner on the 23rd hopefully.

Russ


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Technically speaking, Opti-Coat 2.0 is _the_ most durable LSP on the list, as it is truly a _permanent_ coating. GTechniq C1, CarPro CQuartz, and Nanolex Ultra would all be best classed as 'Super Sealants' as they still wear off after a couple of years, whereas Optimum's coating is good for the lifetime of the underlying paint.

If _I_ were to do a nano-coat, I would probably go 'The Whole Hog' as they say in the states, and use Opti-Coat 2.0. This is a coating that I intend to play with in the near future, and hope to be able to offer to people whose vehicles are exposed to an excessive amount of inorganic fallout, or those who are not real big on maintenance.

For people seeking perfection, however, I would not typically recommend the nano-coat route. In real-world conditions vehicles are exposed to an environment where they can easily get damaged, and the more frequently they are used, the more chance there is of this damage occurring. If you are very careful (And very lucky!), the damage is minimal and easily corrected, but nonetheless it is inevitable fact of life. Unless you are willing to accept and live with this margin of imperfection, one is forced to periodically do a bit of re-touching, which renders the purpose of an uber-durable or permanent coating moot.

'Neurologically Typical' people seem to easily accept this margin of imperfection, and often appear to subconsciously blot out its existence. For this reason nano-coats are a great tool in a detailer's arsenal to offer to clients, as they are a perfect sealant solution to the masses, offering minimal maintenance for the duration of their vehicle ownership. Detailers by definition, however, are far from 'Neurologically Typical'. Right at this moment I am staring at one of my old Corgi London 'Black Cab' toy cars that I unconsciously cleaned with ONR QD, polished with Meguiar's #205, glazed with Dodo-Juice Lime Prime Lite, sealed the paintwork with three coats of Dodo-Juice Supernatural Hybrid, and treated the plastic with Meguiar's Quick Interior Detailer while watching Dr. Zhivago the other night. This is certainly not the action of someone who can live with the isolated marring that occurs when someone brushes up against their car in a car park.

I believe that both Nano-Coats and conventional waxes/sealants have their place, and I in no way intend to discourage people from using either. Correctly matching the tool to the job at hand represents a large and very important piece of a craftsman's graft, and this requires much more information and thought than what people are typically willing to put into a poll. For this reason my best advice is to carefully analyze your situation, obtain as much information as possible on the products you are considering, and come to your own conclusion based upon this data.

Hopefully this proves helpful...

Steampunk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very helpful thank you and some from valid points in there too. 

I know I'll want to top or strip whatever I use, but at the same time I want to know how Opti Coat and C1 perform, but perhaps my car isn't the best platform for this, despite the nearly flawless finish it now has.

Perhaps a wax makes most sense then, and the E90 M3 I am wet sanding soon, and is a mates car, will get a 50/50 split of OC and C1, as I know he won't want to 'play' like I will.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You've got a bit of a hot thread going here Russ!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm still undecided though!

I will let the Poll decide...


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Voted for Opti-Coat - permanent protection to lock in that perfect finish


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

They are all good LSP's... It was too hard of a choice so i just shut my eyes and clicked one!!!

I'm in cahoots with everyone else. You have perfect paint, bang em all on!


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

C1 or Opticoat for protecting that finish


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

C1 or Opti coat both look great and after a wipe down with Tardis both are still there! How many waxes can boast that?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Opti coat or zaino over here russ. I am a wax whore but the less you need to touch the paint the better, zaino was purely for crazy looks and slickness


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

You've spent so much time on this already Russ, you should put your feet up. Take the car along to your local dealer and have one of their valeter Supagard/Lifeshine/Diamond Brite it. They offer "life long" protection you know!! :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

IanG said:


> After all that wet sanding at KDS it deserves the best


so he wants C1 then 

might as well keep it looking good for as long as possible


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Guaranteed you will get bored of C1, its for Lazy people who cant be ars-ed.

Zaino for me, actually if durability isnt so much an issue then Blackfire Wet Diamond.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

He,s probs been in the garage all night with the heater on applying it

Ready for the pics Russ :thumb: And im going to guess but i think this thread will lead to us all wanting our cars wet sanded next year


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I say, every section on the car has a different coating from the six above, so you can see the durability plus the gloss factors, it will be a fun test, and you can see which one will survive.

Or if you want to go for one or two from the choice, try the new desire wax, half the car with desire, and the other half with crystal rock or c1, would love to see this, this will be a wax and sealant test.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The only reason I even mentioned C1 is because we are in december.

If this had been April I would have chosen the wettest wax/glaze combo available to hand.

Probably Amigo then a lovely wax to finish. Then get it out into the daylight and check just how amazing it looks.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Guaranteed you will get bored of C1, its for Lazy people who cant be ars-ed.
> 
> Zaino for me, actually if durability isnt so much an issue then Blackfire Wet Diamond.


:lol: what a load of tosh. i don't use it because i'm lazy, i use it because i like my car looking good for longer.

what do you mean by lazy? because not all of us want to spend time out in the freezing cold applying waxes? there is nothing stopping you putting a wax on top of C1....it just won't last as long, nor be as good in just about any respect.

i tried zymol glasur on 3 cars, and couldn't tell any noticeable difference in finish between that or C1, thus....C1 it is for me as it stays cleaner longer

fair play if you like cleaning a dirty car though. nothing stopping me cleaning a clean car though


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

After speaking to Lee at Bespoke Car Care today, I think we're going to do this at his unit, on Friday.

We are toying with:

- Bonnet 50/50 between OC 2.0 and C1. 1 side of the car with OC and the other with C1. Then boot and bumpers in half between C1 and OC 2.0 too. IPA wipedown as base.

Then on the roof, 50/50 between Crystal Rock and Desire. Cleaner Fluid as base for CR and Rejuvenate for Desire.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic - can't wait to see the results! :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

After getting great results from Zaino Z2 then Swissvas BOS a combo is whorth a thought.

But for the Ultimate shoot out Zymol Royale on side and Vintage the other..... :argie:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

RussZS said:


> After speaking to Lee at Bespoke Car Care today, I think we're going to do this at his unit, on Friday.
> 
> We are toying with:
> 
> ...


I think you have time to try Lee,s Ceramishield :thumb: Be the first to review it mate


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Russ remember when we spoke about Pinnacle Souveran?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> After speaking to Lee at Bespoke Car Care today, I think we're going to do this at his unit, on Friday.
> 
> We are toying with:
> 
> ...


Sounds good Russ. :thumb:

How about a tape line between the areas being protected to let you see how these areas compare alongside the unprotected strip covered by the tape. This would allow a great comparison between protected and unprotected paint from an aesthetic point of view and may show up some surprising visual results. 

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah that's exactly how I'd do it Alan, so 50/50 between C1 and OC, then the wax war on the roof!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Yeah that's exactly how I'd do it Alan, so 50/50 between C1 and OC, then the wax war on the roof!


Don't forget to do a map Russ:lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Place some simoniz orginal paste wax to that as well, would be interesting :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like you've got too much time on your hands to play with the car Russ!

Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We're doing this tomorrow - keep an eye out for the pics!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW at crystal rock coming last! :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> We're doing this tomorrow - keep an eye out for the pics!!


Did this happen Russ? (can't find any photos )

Alan W


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance but what does LSP stand for?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Did this happen Russ? (can't find any photos )
> 
> Alan W


No Alan I was ill, then Xmas/NY kicked in!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Use all of them on different sections of the vehicle, will be a test for yourself which has the strongest durability and plus it will make it more fun for you, why not ?


----------

